# NLH - Nicheliving Holdings



## System (1 November 2017)

Founded by Executive Chairman Paul Bitdorf and Managing Director Ronnie Michel-Elhaj in 2002, Nicheliving is a Western Australian residential property company with a vertically integrated business model that offers a comprehensive range of services across land development, construction, financial services, real estate sales, property management and project marketing.

The Company has a residential property development portfolio valued at more than $400 million with eight active projects and a further four projects in the approval phase. Nicheliving specialises in managing residential developments which offer affordable housing options within various infill locations throughout the Perth metropolitan area, including Willetton, Canning Vale and Madeley. It has established itself as a well-recognised brand within Perth's affordable residential development space over a period of 15 years.

It is anticipated that NLH will list on the ASX during November 2017.

http://www.nicheliving.com.au


----------

